# Dubai Health Authority license



## chrysafi (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi everybody,
I'm a Physiotherapist thinking about moving to Dubai. Most of the physio jobs refer to therapists who hold a valid DHA licence. I think though, that in order to apply for a new Dubai Health Authority licence you need to already have been employed. Does anybody know something about it?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

According to the DHA licensing requirements, they don't seem to require a residency visa:

http://www.dha.gov.ae/EN/SectorsDir...ts/Specialist Licensing Requirements V03.pdf

-md000/Mike


----------



## nm123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,

You need to have 2 years experience to be able to get licensed, if you have this experience you should be fine starting with the laborious online application process! And there is your exam too!


----------



## pavlina (Oct 25, 2012)

I have heard that employees are usually obliged to have the DHA license set for you. Not sure if this is true, tho!


----------



## shubhangigaikwad (Jun 12, 2013)

*dha licencing problem*

m a physio from INDIA, i registered for DHA licence, got the refrence id bt my payment is pending.
can anybody tell me is the crediantial checking process will be on progress or i can i pay latter???? 
i sent a mail to DHA help desk....... bt no reply!!!!!


----------



## reasonable guy (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi there , that seems any one would like to participate here. but i test my chance maybe some one reply me. I has applied regarding dha license more than 11 weeks but iv not received answer from them is it normal ? tell me how long does it take in normal time? .........


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

The only thing I can recommend to you is to contact the authority and pester them about it. Not much help I know, don't have any experience in this .... good luck.


----------



## razamemon (Jan 25, 2010)

reasonable guy said:


> Hi there , that seems any one would like to participate here. but i test my chance maybe some one reply me. I has applied regarding dha license more than 11 weeks but iv not received answer from them is it normal ? tell me how long does it take in normal time? .........


Hi did you get answer from them, my wife has applied after waiting 3 months now we got email that your 
attach 2 years experience with job description, can you show me your experience letter so can ask my wife old employer to give us same kind of experience letter


----------



## akhaque (Oct 30, 2016)

*Online registration procedure for General Practitioner for DHA Exam*

Hi Everybody,

i am Dr. Rebeka Sultana from Bangladesh.Last couple weeks i have been trying to fill the DHA online registration for General Practitioner but upto the 2nd step i can do. on the 3 rd step application details i can't generate the Professional title for General Practitioner.the procedure i have followed is like that Add --->Criteria: General Practitioner ---> Category:G.P ---> search but there is no Title generate to select.However i am not sure whether the filled Criteria & Category is correct for General Practitioner.So regarding this problem if anybody know the solution please help me. Thank you


----------

